# I've erm, just bought this.



## ferny (Jul 11, 2008)

27 year old Triumph Acclaim Trio (automatic). :shock:

I took a look at it today, paid my deposite and pick it up tomorrow morning from London.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like an older Honda Civic


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 11, 2008)

and yesterday you were having a go at me for buying lenses?? 

thats it, I've never doing another meetup now!

now I see who my friends really are


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it!!    Let's go for a spin.    You buy the gas.


----------



## ferny (Jul 11, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> and yesterday you were having a go at me for buying lenses??
> 
> thats it, I've never doing another meetup now!
> 
> now I see who my friends really are



It's agreed value insured (ie if something happens I WILL get x amount from the insurance) for almsot five tiems what I've paid for it. 

Cost me £15 to add it to my fully comp., unlimited miles insurance. And that was jsut the admin fee. 
I've got to buy some tax as it runs out this month (as does the tax for my Herald but that costs me nothing) and the MOT is due in October.


----------



## ferny (Jul 11, 2008)

GermanyBert said:


> Looks like an older Honda Civic



In the 80's Honda and Triumph teamed up and produced the Triumph Acclaim and the Honda Ballade. It's got a Honda engine. This one has only done 40k miles although I'm worried about some mayonnaise it had on the cap. I'll have to wait and see what it's like on the motorway when I bring it home.

http://www.aronline.co.uk/index.htm?lc9storyf.htm

I've always taken the Mickey out of people who have one. But they're good little cars.


----------



## ferny (Jul 11, 2008)

terri said:


> I love it!!    Let's go for a spin.    You buy the gas.



Ok. But you buy your plane ticket. :mrgreen:


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 11, 2008)

How much is gas in London?



terri said:


> I love it!!    Let's go for a spin.    You buy the gas.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 11, 2008)

GermanyBert said:


> Looks like an older Honda Civic


It looks better than the new civics the past few years.


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> How much is gas in London?



UK Petrol Prices for
Thursday 10th Jul 2008
 	Avg.	Min.	Max.
Unleaded:	119.5p	114.9p	132.9p
Diesel:	133.0p	128.9p	147.9p
LRP:	123.0p	117.9p	128.9p
Super:	126.4p	118.9p	139.9p
LPG:	60.0p	49.9p	64.9p

$1 = 50p. So double those prices to convert.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 12, 2008)

Does this car serve a purpose, other than just to have?  I mean, is it going to be a race car or anything?  Or is it going to be a commuter?  If I'm not mistaken, you're kind of a Triumph fan, and you do time trials and whatnot in your other car, no?

I've never been in a Triumph before, but my dad had an MG Midget.  It was so cool...  I loved that car, but he only kept it for a few months.  The top leaked like crazy, and it had to be THE most impractical car ever built for a family of four.  

I always wanted a Datsun 510 to do time trials and races.  They're just so cool!


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2008)

The Herald does the odd autotest and I'll be doing the RBRR in it (2000miles in 48 hours). It's slightly modified and will only get tickered with all it's life. I have no plans to sell it.

The Acclaim is too good to do anything to. It's perfectly standard. I'll probably move it on after a year or so just before it starts to need work to it I guess. It's in very good condition. and goes well. :blushing:

I'll flick between both as my daily drivers.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 12, 2008)

ferny said:


> UK Petrol Prices for
> Thursday 10th Jul 2008
> Avg.    Min.    Max.
> Unleaded:    119.5p    114.9p    132.9p
> ...



you also have to convert into gallons .... then those Americans would go blind 


For my Super in Germany I pay around EUR 1.60 per litre at the moment.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

ferny said:


> UK Petrol Prices for
> Thursday 10th Jul 2008
> Avg.    Min.    Max.
> Unleaded:    119.5p    114.9p    132.9p
> ...



Not familiar with LRP and LPG. Clue me in?


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2008)

Lead Replacement Petrol - Crap.  It's meant to go into old cars which used to use leaded fuel (like my Herald) but is expensive and has no rules to adhere to. So you risk putting crap in your engine. It's better to either use an additive approved by the FBHVC or get your cylinder head converted and have harder exhaust valve inserts added - if your engine needs them.

Liquefied Petroleum Gas - You have to have a special tank fitted to the car and as it's sometimes hard to get hold of you also keep your old petrol tank just in case you can't find any LPG.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 12, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> you also have to convert into gallons .... then those Americans would go blind
> 
> 
> For my Super in Germany I pay around EUR 1.60 per litre at the moment.


 
Step into the light, Alex, so I can see your face... *searches aimlessly for the wall in front of him*

For all you people who are conversion impaired, the price roughly comes out to $9.70/gallon. Which would make my commute cost roughly 25 dollars, or 12-13 pounds (16 euros or so?) I'm afraid at those prices I'd be out of work, as that would be roughly half of my paycheck! 

I will say (not to get political), that at least most parts of Europe have good mass transit.  The closest metro bus is 100 miles away from me, and the nearest metro rail is almost 300 miles away.  IMO that would at least soften the blow (though I could be wrong having never been to Europe).


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 12, 2008)

nealjpage said:


>


That has to be the awesomest shot ever:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Puscas (Jul 12, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Step into the light, Alex, so I can see your face... *searches aimlessly for the wall in front of him*
> 
> For all you people who are conversion impaired, the price roughly comes out to $9.70/gallon. Which would make my commute cost roughly 25 dollars, or 12-13 pounds (16 euros or so?) I'm afraid at those prices I'd be out of work, as that would be roughly half of my paycheck!
> 
> I will say (not to get political), that at least most parts of Europe have good mass transit.  The closest metro bus is 100 miles away from me, and the nearest metro rail is almost 300 miles away.  IMO that would at least soften the blow (though I could be wrong having never been to Europe).



Yeah, you're right. Well not in NYC btw, but in large parts of the country it's difficult to find public transport. Being from Europe myself, that took me some getting used to. But don't you think public transport never took off because you got your gas almost for free, uptil the recent years?


Ferny, congrats on the car. I'm a VW Beetle-fan myself, so this car is not 'round' enough for me, but I know the feeling of adding a beauty to your garage. 




pascal


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Step into the light, Alex, so I can see your face... *searches aimlessly for the wall in front of him*
> 
> For all you people who are conversion impaired, the price roughly comes out to $9.70/gallon. Which would make my commute cost roughly 25 dollars, or 12-13 pounds (16 euros or so?) I'm afraid at those prices I'd be out of work, as that would be roughly half of my paycheck!
> 
> I will say (not to get political), that at least most parts of Europe have good mass transit.  The closest metro bus is 100 miles away from me, and the nearest metro rail is almost 300 miles away.  IMO that would at least soften the blow (though I could be wrong having never been to Europe).



I went to a party the other week. It wasn't far away but I would have had to catch two buses and taken well over an hour to get there. It would have worked out cheaper to buy a day ticket for £7.50 (assuming they're the same price as three years ago) and I wouldn't have been able to come home because no buses would be running at that time. Or I could have gotten a taxi for £14 between two people. Luckily I got a lift there and a taxi back. If I'd have driven there it would have cost £2 in petrol.

When I looked at this car I spent roughly £7 in petrol getting to London and £7 back, then £5 I guess in diesel the next day going back there and £6 getting home in it. Using off-peak trains it would have cost me £17.50 each day to get an off-peak travel card. 

Public transport is handy, but not always convenient or cheaper. That's why everyone prefers their car.



I've toyed with the idea of getting a diesel and converting it to run off of vegetable oil. I started to look at Series 3 Land Rovers with intent to buy last year.


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2008)

I forgot to give a pro for public transport.

I'm probably going to Bedford today and a return ticket (off peak) will cost me £6.50. That's a tiny bit cheaper than petrol I'd use getting there and back but a lot cheaper if you add on the cost of car parking. Plus I'll not have to worry about drinking. But it will take me 25 minutes to walk to the station if I don't get a lift and about the same to get to where I want in Bedford once the train gets to the station.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 13, 2008)

ferny said:


> Plus I'll not have to worry about drinking.



+1.  Everyone around here just drinks and drives anyway, because there is no cab or bus or anything.  I don't (this is the reason I don't go out to bars), and it upsets me somewhat to see the lack of care most people have for drunk driving in these parts.  But seriously if you are by yourself at closing time around ehre, you have no other choice than to drive home drunk.  Its sad.  And, at least when you're mass-transiting, you're being green.  You're helping your mother earth, every time you walk from one bus stop to the next to get where you need to go.  You're earning karma points by the step! 

As far as your car, I thought it kind of looked like an 80s BMW 3-series.  Are you going to paint it up and make it all bright and glossy, or leave it how it is?  You'd be very unique if you gave it about 5 clear coats on top of a candy apple red paint job.


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2008)

> And, at least when you're mass-transiting, you're being green. You're helping your mother earth, every time you walk from one bus stop to the next to get where you need to go.


Only if there are other people using the transport. A train line always needs electricity which normaly comes from burning fossil fuels. Regardless as to whether or not any trains are running.

Off of rush hour most buses are empty and throw out black **** all the time.



Senor Hound said:


> As far as your car, I thought it kind of looked like an 80s BMW 3-series.  Are you going to paint it up and make it all bright and glossy, or leave it how it is?  You'd be very unique if you gave it about 5 clear coats on top of a candy apple red paint job.


No chance, it'd look rubbish 'pimped'. I'm t-cutting it as I go but it's hard work. It's coming up great. I found out the colour is "emberglow". 

I have seen an all-black one with alloys. Looked rather nice but the alloys were too big.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I will say (not to get political), that at least most parts of Europe have good mass transit.  The closest metro bus is 100 miles away from me, and the nearest metro rail is almost 300 miles away.  IMO that would at least soften the blow (though I could be wrong having never been to Europe).



As energy prices go up, public transport gets more expensive as well!

Still cheaper than a car though, true.

Did any of you ever hear of the LOREMO? It is still under development, but might go into production either 2009 or 2010.

2-3 litres on 100 km .. that is one quarter of what my current
 car consumes and one 6th of the consumption of a standard SUV.

That is beyond 120 mpg they claim.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

http://evolution.loremo.com/


----------



## Puscas (Jul 13, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> http://evolution.loremo.com/



oh, I would drive in one of those...
And what about the Aptera?



I don't mind getting a little attention on the road. 





pascal


----------



## Puscas (Jul 13, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> But seriously if you are by yourself at closing time around ehre, you have no other choice than to drive home drunk.  Its sad.




what? Why don't you have cabs? 




pascal


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

Puscas said:


> oh, I would drive in one of those...
> And what about the Aptera?
> 
> 
> ...



Aptera is US only 

Just as Loremo is Europe only.

I cannot get it why the big ones pick up such  concept and push them. With their R&D and financial power, they could shorten the time to market alot and also reduce costs extremely.

The big car companies are simply afraid and underestimate the number of people willing to drive such cars ...


----------



## Puscas (Jul 13, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Aptera is US only
> 
> Just as Loremo is Europe only.



ok, I will buy both then....




> I cannot get it why the big ones pick up such  concept and push them. With their R&D and financial power, they could shorten the time to market alot and also reduce costs extremely.
> 
> The big car companies are simply afraid and underestimate the number of people willing to drive such cars ...





agreed



pascal


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Just as Loremo is Europe only.



You also have the G-wiz in europe. Its a sexy car.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 13, 2008)

these tables only Europe to?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

C677T said:


> You also have the G-wiz in europe. Its a sexy car.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv-RMbtKjLU



maybe sexy, but useless as a car.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

I think so, that was a high performance table.

The G-wiz comes a sport version too.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

C677T said:


> I think so, that was a high performance table.
> 
> The G-wiz comes a sport version too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcZIs6s1Db8&feature=related



well, the Loremo will come as a sports version ... and that will make around 125 mph, and the electrical version will make 105 mph.

wish it was there yet :/


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 13, 2008)

Puscas said:


> what? Why don't you have cabs?
> 
> pascal


 
The nearest cab company is about 100 miles away. So we do, but the meter would be an ungodly amount...

I told you I live in the middle of nowhere!  

*Dreams of the day he can move to beautiful europe, with mass transit and beautiful women...*


----------



## ferny (Jul 14, 2008)

Time to bore you with photos. ;D




This is why it needs a t-cut;











How it looks after I've had a bash at it. It took an hour to do the boot lid;










Engine needs tarting up;






Inside. I'm worried the seats are jsut about to start to damage, but then it is 27 years old. It has the original radio. Steering wheel needs straightening, hopefully it's not anything more than that;


















Known problems. Someone broke the aerial after I looked at it.  the rear fog-lights don't work and these rusty bits;


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it fast? Are you going to trick it out? That would be bazzin.


----------



## PNA (Jul 14, 2008)

It seems they still make cars with the steering wheel on the wrong side....!!!!


----------



## tempra (Jul 14, 2008)

I passed my driving test in one of those 20 years ago, and it was old then!

Mind you, it was the start of the glory days of British Leyland when they worked with Honda - of course british aerospace stepped in with John Towers and put a stop to that, then BMW continued to manage it out of business until John Towers came back, bought it for a tenner then bled it completely dry making a good few million for himself whilst throwing thousands of people out of work in the process.


----------



## mrodgers (Jul 14, 2008)

PNA said:


> It seems they still make cars with the steering wheel on the wrong side....!!!!


Nah, it's a mirror image.

You can tell that by the fact that it's an automatic.  Only us lazies in the US drive automatics.  The rest of the world all drive real transmissions.  I would to if the laziness of the US hadn't made it impossible to find a real transmission.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 15, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Nah, it's a mirror image.
> 
> You can tell that by the fact that it's an automatic.  Only us lazies in the US drive automatics.  The rest of the world all drive real transmissions.  I would to if the laziness of the US hadn't made it impossible to find a real transmission.



As an American, I find your post offensive... I'd complain to the mods, but writing the note takes so much time and I really don't feel like clicking the mouse any more...

The rust spots can be cut out and fiberglassed...  But I don't know what a "t-cut," is, though I'm not very knowledgeable about auto body repair.

The problem with a car like this is that its really nice, but needs a bit of work to be cherry.  But then you step back, and go, "Is it really worth it to cherry out something that will really only drain my money in the end?"  But if you plan on keeping it forever and keeping it cherry, then it will probably be worth it.  From how much you've looked it over and worked on it already, I'd say this vehicle is very lucky to have you as an owner! 

I also love the word, "tart," when used in the English sense.  I need to find me a cute English girl who is really good at "tarting," herself up. LOL!!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 15, 2008)

Well mrodgers makes a point.  The majority of transmissions in Europe, and  a lot of other countries are manual and a lot of Americans don't know how to drive them.  Americans have the automatics. I have an automatic, I don't think I would like a manual transmission, they look like a pest to drive. 

So I wouldn't be offended by it;-), nothing to really be offended about.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 15, 2008)

C677T said:


> Well mrodgers makes a point.  The majority of transmissions in Europe, and  a lot of other countries are manual and a lot of Americans don't know how to drive them.  Americans have the automatics. I have an automatic, I don't think I would like a manual transmission, they look like a pest to drive.
> 
> So I wouldn't be offended by it;-), nothing to really be offended about.



I was joking.  I was saying I find the comment about being lazy offensive, but that I was too lazy to do anything about it. 

I drive an automatic right now.  Its a lot easier to eat or talk on your cellphone while driving an automatic, which is why we Americans like them so much.  After all we have to multi-task, and as they say, "safety second."

I've driven manual transmissions before.  I have no problem with them, but with the technology of being able to have an automatic, I don't quite understand the preference of having to use a clutch, especially with the new clutch-less shifters the automatics have.  But I will admit the manuals get better gas mileage, so I definitely see an upside to both arguments.  Its really preference, I guess.  But, I'll stick with my automatic so I can dangerously careen down the road with my breakfast in hand, talking to someone on my phone...  Its the American way.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to move to europe so I can own an Audi A3 3 door hatch.


----------



## ferny (Jul 16, 2008)

To be fair, it's a semi-auto.  It has three gears and I choose which one I want but without using a clutch. Change is pretty much instant as well.
OD = I use it when going over 30mph. 
* = General use, pulling away and driving up to about 35mph etc. Also good for overtaking.
L = Hill starts and burning chavs at the lights. :blushing:

Found another issue, it's got a slight vibration. Sat-nav said I was doing 91mph at the time and stayed with me up to about 96mph. At which point I decided to slow down as the tyres aren't at their best... It was doing 4k in OD so still had plenty of guts left. On a private road of course, officer.




> I have no problem with them, but with the technology of being able to have an automatic, I don't quite understand the preference of having to use a clutch, especially with the new clutch-less shifters the automatics have.


Manuals are much better for "driving". You can select which gear you want when you want it. It gives you a lot more control and feel. I've got to pick up a radiator I've just won on eBay to put in the Herald. It's cross-country and twisty roads so I'll be using the Herald to get it for good reason.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you need more cars?


----------



## ferny (Jul 16, 2008)

Why, you got one for sale? :mrgreen:


----------



## reg (Jul 16, 2008)

Just for what it's worth - I love my autostick shift system, pretty much just like the "semi-auto" you talk about but with 1-5 gears.

I like it but tend to leave it in the regular, auto "D" shifting simply because I'm too clumsy to mess with constantly shifting if I'm driving around the city. If I'm out on open highway or anywhere else with little traffic and stop-n-go I like the autostick.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks loike a noice likkwe motah, son. /cockney accent .

But seriously, I'm surprised that thing's still running. Well, it has a Honda engine...


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice car - the older the better i say! I have a tendency to throw up in new cars - something to do with the smell . . .


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Nah, it's a mirror image.
> 
> You can tell that by the fact that it's an automatic.  Only us lazies in the US drive automatics.  The rest of the world all drive real transmissions.  I would to if the laziness of the US hadn't made it impossible to find a real transmission.



I can see how some would take offense to that statement... But I have to agree!

I will never own an automatic.... I drive cars with real transmissions...  I'm American.  It makes shopping for a new car really really depressing.  The entire line of Dodge SRTs are automatics except for the cheapest (SRT-4) and the most expensive (Viper).  Even the symbol of American performance, the Vette, comes standard with an slush Auto... you have to pay extra for a manual trans.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 19, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I drive an automatic right now.  Its a lot easier to eat or talk on your cellphone while driving an automatic, which is why we Americans like them so much.



so you need your feet for eating or talking on the phone? 



C677T said:


> , I don't think I would like a manual transmission, they look like a pest to drive.



Hmm, actually for me automatics are horrible. Usually I bump the car into something when it is supposed not to move, also me feet are always in the wrong place, and I have to use my brain for operating the gears and break when I use an automatic.
With a proper manual I do not have to think, it just all happens automatically .


----------



## ferny (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Alex_B (Jul 25, 2008)

neat!


----------



## ferny (Jul 28, 2008)

Out of 20 or so cars it won best car in the area 2008 tonight? Chuffed and very shocked!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 28, 2008)

wow looks like you shined her up, did you repaint the front or just buff off the oxidation?


----------



## Roger (Jul 29, 2008)

great to see old motors being put to good use, Honda motors are usually good for a couple of hundred thousand kliks....here in Italy, automatic transmissions are regarded as being for the handicapped.


----------

